
Ask HN: Which companies do you want to work at? - ankitkumar98
Hi,<p>This is something I have been generally excited by.  What kind of companies do people find fascinating and really want to work for?<p>For me, I have 4 companies in mind<p>- Stripe because I am fascinated by it
- Pioneer[pioneer.app] because they are building a search engine for Lost Einsteins 
- Substack because they will create more solopreneurs than ever
- Figma because they are going to be the GitHub of Design. I was a kid when they started and took over the world. Figma is the next thing.<p>Which companies do you work at &amp; why?
======
frompdx
None.

I have been out of work for two months after my new employer decided to delay
my start date indefinitely due to the pandemic. I've been searching for other
jobs in the mean time. I wouldn't bother looking if I could swing it
financially long term.

I work to live. Not the other way around. I'm capable of finding useful
activities to fill my time. The time off has been great and I don't look
forward to returning to the grind.

I have worked for nine different companies in four different industries since
I started working at 17. In every case work has robbed me of my time and
mental health. If I had the option I would not choose to work.

------
patatino
I wanna work at a company that:

\- pays me a lot

\- allows me to work from home

\- does not expect me to read emails or anything in my free time (of course in
special cases that's ok, just not the standard)

\- has other employers I can learn from

That's it! I don't fancy any company for what they do. Because most likely you
end up doing pretty much the same at every company.

~~~
chadcmulligan
> read emails or anything in my free time

Is this widely expected now?

~~~
giantg2
In my company - yes. They tout work life balance, but you are expected to pick
up your phone 24/7\. On a related note, our policy says you need to put in a
7.5 hour day. But if you want to be promoted, the unofficial number is 9+.

~~~
chadcmulligan
I do see work life balance in a job ad as a red flag these days, or at least
questions to be asked, a bit of doublespeak :-)

~~~
giantg2
I've seen the company violate so many of it's own policies over the years and
it's supposed to be one of the top 20 best places to work (Computer World
list) . I just wouldn't trust or believe any any company at this point.

------
quickthrower2
Honestly, I am not lured by any particular company based on what it does or
it's image or even it's culture. Because a company does X, it doesn't mean my
job at that company will be good. Also there might be super interesting roles
hiding in boring looking companies, like for example a pension company or a
staple manufacturer.

However to answer the question as best as I can, doing a CS PhD would be the
most exciting thing - especially in those moonlight months at the beginning
when you are exploring the space and learning. Maybe less so when writing the
dissertation!

------
giantg2
I would most like to work for myself. I would enjoy running a small farm. I'm
tired of the company politics and BS.

------
justinclift
One that I create. :)

